# NSFW RP!



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello, I am trying to find anyone (Male, Female, etc) willing to do a RP with me. Prefer anthro characters but humans can work too.

Mostly trying to find NSFW RPs, Nothing underaged but there will be romance since Valin is Bi. Big plus for those who enjoy macro growth RPs (uneven growth would be excellent) That and transformations (different animals or talking objects) Rapid weight/muscle gain/loss. My character is an alchemist so potions are something to be expected.

If you are interested, please reply or send me a message with who your character is and your rules. I prefer Discord for our messages. Please don’t be afraid to ask.


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 31, 2019)

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2019)

How about me


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Aug 9, 2019)

Still Looking, Please Note!


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Nate87 (Sep 24, 2019)

Shadowzim777 said:


> Hello, I am trying to find anyone (Male, Female, etc) willing to do a RP with me. Prefer anthro characters but humans can work too.
> 
> Mostly trying to find NSFW RPs, Nothing underaged but there will be romance since Valin is Bi. Big plus for those who enjoy macro growth RPs (uneven growth would be excellent) That and transformations (different animals or talking objects) Rapid weight/muscle gain/loss. My character is an alchemist so potions are something to be expected.
> 
> If you are interested, please reply or send me a message with who your character is and your rules. I prefer Discord for our messages. Please don’t be afraid to ask.


Sure I’m interested in a muscle growth role play!


----------

